# Anybody want to draw my fursona?



## Moar Krabs (Dec 20, 2017)

Its a Millipede with a green shirt and blue eyes. Thats all. Would highly appreciate if somebody could draw it.


----------



## cyborgdeer (Dec 20, 2017)

I  might be able to.
I'm only wondering what an anthropomorphic millipede would look like.
Would it be kind of like a centaur but with millipede legs instead of a horse body...?
Or what?


----------



## Moar Krabs (Dec 20, 2017)

cyborgdeer said:


> I  might be able to.
> I'm only wondering what an anthropomorphic millipede would look like.
> Would it be kind of like a centaur but with millipede legs instead of a horse body...?
> Or what?








Kinda like that


----------



## cyborgdeer (Dec 20, 2017)

Moar Krabs said:


> Kinda like that


Well millipedes have way more legs than that but I guess I could give it a shot.....


----------



## cyborgdeer (Dec 20, 2017)

Here. I sure hope this is good enough!


----------



## TheFoxFreedom (Dec 20, 2017)

Moar Krabs said:


> Its a Millipede with a green shirt and blue eyes. Thats all. Would highly appreciate if somebody could draw it.


id like, but im new to the art part. I dont even have a graphic tablet ( baught one but didnt arrive yet )


----------



## Moar Krabs (Dec 20, 2017)

cyborgdeer said:


> Here. I sure hope this is good enough!


Thats exactly how i wanted it!. Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 21, 2017)

I actually really like this fursona for some reason. XD In like an innocent that's pretty damn cool kinda way.


----------

